
Show HN: I made a list of 50 bootcamps and the stack they teach - Pete-Codes
https://www.bootcampindex.com
======
bk8335
I'm a Code Clan alumni so nice to see they're featured. Sorry if this is a
stupid question but where is the actual index part of it, i.e. are you trying
to rank them to find the "best" one, or is that just too subjective to do?

------
Pete-Codes
Founder here - I thought the current options for finding bootcamps weren't
very good!

I added a few options to filter a list of bootcamps like what stack they
teach, whether you can defer payment and if there are scholarships.

------
cedricium
I'm a current Lambda School (LS) student, one small note:

\- LS is listed as being in New York, it's actually an online school

------
jamesmkenny
This is a really handy list. Great to see the stacks they are teaching too.

~~~
Pete-Codes
Thanks a lot! Yeah, don't know why other sites don't show what you are going
to learn!

------
immortaljoe
I'm a dev at springboard.com, we use Django + Angular!

------
sergiotapia
can you add wyncode from miami?

